# What to buy as a Christmas present for a MAC MUA... any ideas



## Justin89 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey there,

my g/f is a MAC MUA and pretty much has everything so far when it comes to MAC products (and is constantly updating her tools set atm). I am considering buying her something make-up related this Christmas but I am clueless as to what that might be... Would anyone here please suggest a few options, whether a set of brushes, accessory or some product other than MAC, that would be hugely appreciated by a loving professional of her craft?? Thank you in advance!


----------



## Merra (Dec 12, 2014)

My first thought was a storage carousel, cart, or organizer.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Dec 13, 2014)

I would suggest jewelry or her favorite perfume. Something girly but not related to her job or makeup, that (to me) would be like buying clippers for barber's Christmas present


----------

